# Service & Funeral Details for 6 Fallen Soldiers from 04 Jul 2007



## armyvern (11 Jul 2007)

Service and Funeral details for our most recent fallen.

Please note that some of the timings are To Be Confirmed (TBC); I will update as they become available.

Name                      Funeral Home                          Funeral Service                                Interment
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Capt Francis           Smith Funeral Home                  Cremation in Halifax. Family               Wallace Cemetery
                             403 Upper Main St                     viewing only prior to cremation.          Wallace, NS
                             Parrsboro, NS                           NO SERVICE.                                     PRIVATE. FAMILY ONLY. 
                             902-254-2221                                                                                   NO MILITARY.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Capt Dawe             Robert Reid Funeral Home          1100 14 Jul 07                                   1300 (approx) 14 Jul 07
                            309 Johnson St                           RMC Field House                               Cataraqui Cemetery
                            Kingston, ON                              Kingston, ON                                      Kingston, ON
                            613-548-7973
                  (FAMILY ONLY VISITATION 13 JUL 07)
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
MCpl Bason          First Memorial Funeral Service      17 Jul 07, timing TBC                         17 Jul 07, timing TBC
                          28857 Dowes Rd                          St Joachim & Ann Catholic                  Hazelwood Cemetery
                          Aldergrove, BC                             Church                                             Abbotsford, BC
                          604-857-0111                              Aldergrove, BC
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cpl Anderson       Hulse, Playfair & McGary               1330 14 Jul 07                                  1500 14 Jul 07
                          Funeral Home                              Our Lady of Mt Carmel                    Beechwood National Cemetery,
                          315 MacLeod St                           400 Blvd St. Laurent                        Ottawa, ON
                          Ottawa. ON                                 Ottawa, ON
                          613-233-1143
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cpl Bartsch          Park Memorial Funeral Home        14 Jul 07, timing TBC                         14 Jul 07, timing TBC
                          Box 567                                      Family Worship Centre                       Whitecourt Cemetery
                          Mayerthorpe, AB                          Whitecourt, AB                                  Veterans Section
                          780-786-2533                                                                                     Whitecourt, AB
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Pte Watkins         Cremated in Toronto                   16 Jul 07, timing TBC                         16 Jul 07, timing TBC
                          St James Crematorium                Baseball Diamond                              Clearwater Cemetery
                          635 Parliament St                       Clearwater, MB                                  Clearwater, MB
                          Toronto, ON
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## marshall sl (12 Jul 2007)

Re: MCpl Bason , there was an article in the Vancouver Province that said the family wants a private service for their Son. If anyone from the RWR can confirm this I would appriciate that. Thank you


----------



## armyvern (12 Jul 2007)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Re: MCpl Bason , there was an article in the Vancouver Province that said the family wants a private service for their Son. If anyone from the RWR can confirm this I would appriciate that. Thank you



You have email.

The details below were effective as of 10 July. There was an article in the paper on 09 Jul which stated that the family wished his funeral closed to members of the public and the media; not the  military.

As his funeral details still show as "TBC" for timings etc, I suspect that final details for attendance have still not been decided. In the case of Capt Francis, the details regarding private service, no military etc had been confirmed as of the 10th.


----------



## Wookilar (12 Jul 2007)

A few more details for Capt Dawe from the official email at work:

Here are Capt Matthew Dawe's funerals details.  Please respect the 
Dawe's family intentions.
Visitation is for family only and is scheduled for 13 Jul.
The funeral will be at the RMC Field House on July 14, 1100 hrs.  Note 
there will be a procession for the family, PWOR band and Escort through 
the RMC Arch to the field house at 1100 hrs.   The Interment will be in 
the military section of the Cataraqui cemetery immediately following the 
service.  It is reserved for family and the honorary pallbearers.
A reception is scheduled immediately following the the funeral at the 
PWOR Armories.  The family will move to the reception following the 
interment.  There will be a cash bar and cold plate trays.

The dress for military personel is 1A (medals) and an appropriate dress 
for the civilian pers is requiered.

-- 

Voici les détails concernant les fnérailles du Capt Matthew Dawe.  
Prière de respecter les intentions de la famille Dawe.
L'exposition du corps est réservé au membre de la famille seulement et 
sera tenue le 13 juil.
Les funérailles auront lieu au Field House du RMC le 14 juil à 11h00.  À 
noter qu'une procession pour la famille, PWOR band et escortes passera 
au travers de l'Arche du RMC vers le Field House à 11h00.
L'enterrement aura lieu dans la section militaire du cimetière Cataraqui 
immédiatement après le service.  Ceci est réservé pour la famille et les 
porteurs.
Une réception se tiendra après le service au manège du PWOR.  La famille 
arrivera après l'enterrement.  Un bar payant sera ouvert et des viandes 
froides seront disponibles.

La tenue pour le personnel militaire est 1A (médailles) et une tenue 
aprpropriée pour le personnel civil est requise.

Wook


----------



## armyvern (12 Jul 2007)

Just to note, the details that I gave in the originating post are also from an offical email. 

I will post updates as they are released.


----------



## Loachman (12 Jul 2007)

What and where, precisely, is the RMC Field House? What parking is available?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jul 2007)

Well for starters here is a map of the RMC Campus

RMC Map

Your guess is as good as mine as to which one is the Field House


----------



## armyvern (12 Jul 2007)

Hmmm,

I'm guessing it's #47 "Anderson Field House."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hmmm,
> 
> I'm guessing it's #47 "Anderson Field House."



Now I thought that too but its too obvious


----------



## Wookilar (12 Jul 2007)

On the RMC map, the Kingston Military Community Sports Complex is #'s 45-47 (big orange blob) on the north side of Highway 2. That's the new gym/pool complex. The service will be held in the Fieldhouse portion. The rest of the gym is closed until 1430 hrs, so it will be the only place to go. Lots of parking, but they are anticipating a large crowd.

Wook


----------



## armyvern (12 Jul 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Now I thought that too but its too obvious



But it is the only Fieldhouse showing on the entire RMC map, and every other building is numbered and named ... including the gas hut.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> But it is the only Fieldhouse showing on the entire RMC map, and every other building is numbered and named ... including the gas hut.



Maybe so those officers don't get lost  ;D


----------



## sliderCAV (13 Jul 2007)

Thank you for posting this information. I have searched all over to find out what is going on. I am the Ride Captain for the Patriot Guard Riders Canada and I post the information to the board there so that bikers and motorcycle enthusiasts can keep up with whats going on. Police and other organizations also keep abreast of whats going on via the PGR board. Now we can better support our fallen and our military. If you happen to attend a service and see a biker, dont be afraid, he/she is one of us and there to pay respects.
Keep up the good work and the good fight.
slider


----------



## Loachman (13 Jul 2007)

Thanks tons. I can find that. It's the only part of the campus that I've actually set foot on. I've landed in a courtyard a few types many years ago but never got out of the helicopter.


----------



## exgunnertdo (13 Jul 2007)

From a Broadcast E-mail this morning here at NDHQ:



> INTERMENT CEREMONY - CORPORAL JORDAN ANDERSON
> 
> Ceremonies for Corporal Anderson will be held in Ottawa on 14 July 2007.
> 
> ...


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (16 Jul 2007)

Does anyone know the latest on Master Corporal Bason's funeral? Is it open to the public?

There are probably a few former members who served with him, like myself, who would like to show our respect, but do not want to intrude on the family's arrangements. I know when and where the service is through a friend in the RCMP but don't know if this is meant to be public knowledge or not. 

Any info anyone has would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## marshall sl (16 Jul 2007)

I'm attending as Rep for Corrections Canada ,other emergency services and RCMP will line the Procession route.

The funeral service will take place in Aldergrove on Tuesday the 17th
 of July at 1000.  There will be a military procession from the funeral
home to the church - this is reserved for designated family, dignitaries
 and the "Westie" family.

 The procession will leave First Memorial Funeral Home at 27555-31
 Avenue, Aldergrove at 0900 hours and arrive at St. Joachims & St.
 Ann*s Parish located at 2827 - 273 Street Aldergrove. The funeral
 will commence at 1000 hours and is expected to last just over an hour

As far as getting in the church there may not be room.


----------



## sliderCAV (17 Jul 2007)

Thru my experiences attending family only services, We have always lined up on the roadway that they will take in the procession. I think that the main thing here is that they will see you as they go by, and I know its always appreciated when the family can see that they are not alone. The one mission I was at in Sarnia a few months ago, hundreds lined the streets with Canadian flags flying. It was impressive to say the least.
Anytime you can get out there and line the streets, it not only shows the family that you support them but it shows the troops that we support them as well. You also show Canada that we are there and respect our fallen.
We CANNOT forget our fallen, not now, not ever.
Slider


----------

